# Channel alteration on Season Passes?



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

Personally I'd like to be able to change the channel associated with an existing Season Pass. I know when I move, I'll have to remake every Season Pass I have (I have 40 or so of them) for the new channels. It'd be nice to have the TiVo collate the list of channels that the show is available on, so that I can just select the new channel instead of having to remake them all. Just a thought.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I agree, I like a shows like Lockdown or Deadliest. They often come on different discovery channels. I hate th season pass won't let you list all the channels or just look for the show no matter what channel is come on.

I know this can be done with a whish list but I agree the season pass seems limited.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

When I switched from Dish to Comcast, a lot of the channel numbers changed, but everything reprogrammed just fine. I didn't have to redo any of my season passes. You may not have a problem when you move.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Soapm said:


> I agree, I like a shows like Lockdown or Deadliest. They often come on different discovery channels. I hate th season pass won't let you list all the channels or just look for the show no matter what channel is come on.
> 
> I know this can be done with a whish list but I agree the season pass seems limited.


On this same note, I decided instead of having a bunch of season passes for COPS shows like LAPD: Life on the Beat, COPS etc AND having to create each season pass on every channel they come on, I instead created one Title WishList containing the word COPS. The wish list seems to work except it puts all the COP shows in a different folder of the Now Playing List.

If each of these shows are recording from one WishList, why would they be put in a seperate folder?


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

demon said:


> Personally I'd like to be able to change the channel associated with an existing Season Pass. I know when I move, I'll have to remake every Season Pass I have (I have 40 or so of them) for the new channels. It'd be nice to have the TiVo collate the list of channels that the show is available on, so that I can just select the new channel instead of having to remake them all. Just a thought.


I can confirm this:



nirisahn said:


> When I switched from Dish to Comcast, a lot of the channel numbers changed, but everything reprogrammed just fine. I didn't have to redo any of my season passes. You may not have a problem when you move.


When I started commuting my TiVo from home to vacation home (re-running guided setup each time,) I was pretty surprised to find that it will actually "remap" your Season Passes when you change your lineup. All you have to do is re-run guided setup, and when you are finished, you will see that all of your Season Passes are all intact (options and all,) but they now correspond to the new channel numbers.

I do agree, however, that we are in need of a "universal" SP option for those shows like Seinfeld and Family Guy that are on multiple channels  .


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

supersportsfan said:


> a "universal" SP option


= Title Wishlist

[NG]Owner


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

supersportsfan said:


> I can confirm this:
> 
> When I started commuting my TiVo from home to vacation home (re-running guided setup each time,) I was pretty surprised to find that it will actually "remap" your Season Passes when you change your lineup.


That works because TiVo tracks channels by their channel name, not by their number.

But the flip side of that is that if the channel name changes the season pass "breaks" even if the channel number remains the same. (For example about 4 years back when TNN became SpikeTV).

So when you move, season passes for channels like Discovery, HBO, USA, or SciFi are usually fine, even if the channel number moved. That's because they are national channels, so the channel names are most likely the same even when you switch providers.

But network channels (CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox, CW) often get listed by the call letter of the local affiliate, and so season passes on those channels get broken when you move.


----------

